

Show HN: I made this to stay in better touch with my mom during Y Combinator - cmikec
http://www.writemom.net

======
fredkelly
I love the premise, though agree the option to change frequency would be
useful. I often want to keep in touch with family (in Europe), I wonder if
some form of "timed release" would be cool, e.g. I send a message and it gets
delivered at the equivalent time in GMT.

Great work - keep it up!

------
sonium
While I like the idea, I think I would use it if the time-span would be
adjustable, like every week. Also would be great to stay in touch with other
relatives.

------
ftollenaar
If only I could keep my mother from writing to me on a daily basis..

~~~
asadlionpk
why is that a bad thing?

------
BorisMelnik
serious question: how is this better than a reminder / reminder app?

